# Question for those that have suffered eye strain in the past



## miccline (May 11, 2010)

Hello All, 

I am thinking of upgrading from a Kindle 2 to a Kindle Fire.  If any of you have suffered from eye strain in the past and purchased a Kindle Fire, did you notice any eye strain issues?  

I love my Kindle but actually miss the color covers (I know it is a silly issue).

Any input, good or bad, from y'all would be much appreciated!

Pam


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Does using a computer for hours cause you eye strain? Because if it does, then the Fire might.

My iPad has never caused me eye strain, nor has using a computer for 8+ hours a day. 

There is a generous return policy at Amazon and Target - only you will be able to decide how it works for you!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I could read for hours on end on my K2 (and then K3) with no problems at all (actually could read longer on them than with a DTB!!).
NOT SO on the Fire -- its not too bad but I'll start to suffer the effects of eytestrain (slight headaches) after a couple of hours or so and it'll progressively get worse.
That's the reason I don't use my Fire for my primary reader. 
That said, the half hour stints (each way) on my daily commute aren't bad enough that I need to carry both devices -- K3 stays at home where I do the bulk of my reading, Fire goes with me where I catch reading as I can -- rarely for long stints.

If I had to choose to keep *only one* it would definitely be the K3.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I can read on my K3 all day long. I can't read long on my computer without getting eye strain, & the same is true for the Fire. I'll read a few pages of a magazine at a time, but that's all I can handle.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't had much eyestrain with the Fire, even though I can get that way with computer monitors from time to time.  But, on a regular Kindle...I can read for days and days and never have any issue.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

For long periods of reading, the fire might cause issues for you. I use the fire to browse, k to read


----------



## miccline (May 11, 2010)

Sigh ;0(


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

When I first got my Fire I thought I wouldn't be able to use it as my primary reader, and was disappointed because that is really why I wanted it.  After fiddling with the fonts and color, my Fire is my primary reader and I'm very happy with it, hardly ever use my KK any more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fortunately, the brightness is adjustable, and the alternate color schemes and font size/style choices mean that most people should be able to find a set up that works for them.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

I also like my Fire for browsing but eye strain is very noticeable for me when I try to read on Kindle Fire.


----------



## Flatline (Mar 12, 2012)

_long time lurker/first time poster_

I highly recommend the Screen Dim app. It's made reading much easier and gives much more control of the screen brightness then the stock settings.

There is a free trial...I believe is only 3 days.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=screendim+trial&x=0&y=0

The full version is $0.99. Its the only app I really feel is an absolute must buy for me. I use it daily to adjust the brightness to make my fire easier to read in bright florescent lights at work, and then again at home as the ambient light changes due to it getting dark out.

I'm not associated with the ScreenDim app author in any way.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I find myself reading on the fire more and more. the other day I ree a 400+ book. It was so good I couldn't stop reading. I read for 10 straight hours with a few short breaks in that time. I have suffered from eye strain in the past and I also get migraines. But. the fire doesn't seem to both my eyes. However I do have the fire set on the grey background with black font with larger size font with the bigger spacing. with the brightness turned completely down on low. I haven't had any problems with eye strains or mrigrains yet. I usually don't read for 10 hours st a a time though.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Flatline said:


> _long time lurker/first time poster_
> 
> I highly recommend the Screen Dim app. It's made reading much easier and gives much more control of the screen brightness then the stock settings.
> 
> ...


I agree with this app. I have it on my Fire, and it definitely makes reading better on the Fire. I still prefer my K2 long term, but for up to an hour, reading on the Fire isn't as bad as it used to be for me.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I just recently started to experience eyestrain from my Fire.  I've had in for a couple of months, been had been reading for many hours, several days in a row.  When I took a break, I noticed problems with my vision.  So, I know limit my Fire reading to a couple of hours at most, and have begun to read more on my K3 again.  I've started carrying both around, so if I want/need internet access I have it on the Fire, but for reading, have gone back to the e-ink.  I didn't realize how much easier it was on the eyes until switching back.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I do experience eyestrain with my Fire, moreso than my laptop. The mocha colorscheme is the easiest on my eyes.

Oddly enough, I have a PDF program on my Fire called ezPDF that I don't have near as much trouble reading with as I do the Kindle app on the Fire. Though it could be the font—I only use it for screenplays, and they're done in courier.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

William G. Jones said:


> I do experience eyestrain with my Fire, moreso than my laptop. The mocha colorscheme is the easiest on my eyes.
> 
> Oddly enough, I have a PDF program on my Fire called ezPDF that I don't have near as much trouble reading with as I do the Kindle app on the Fire. Though it could be the font-I only use it for screenplays, and they're done in courier.


You know you can change the font style on the Fire, right? While in a book tap the Aa icon and then tap "typeface". There are 8 choices, one of which is Courier.


----------



## Mamaduk (Mar 14, 2012)

I cannot read on the Fire for more than 20-30 minutes before my eyes hurt.  Dimming the screen, changing the font, etc. doesn't make a difference.  My daughter and father, on the other hand, can read for hours on their Fires with no problem.  So they just have Fires and I have a Fire and an eink Kindle.  Works for me


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I kept my K3 for long periods of reading, but I find myself reaching for it less and less.

With the Fire set to the white on black and the brightness turned down, I can read for quite a while with no migraine.

But, I will definitely check out the dimmer app.  It would be cool to be able to read black on white or sepia again.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I wish the Fire's reader allowed custom color settings or at least more options than just those 3.  I like the black background but the white text is too glaring, so I would like a cyan or green text color on black.  I don't know how much that would help, but of the current options, the least irritating is the one with the tan background.  Unfortunately, the brown text is not enough contrast for me.  Yes, I'm very hard to please!

But I would say to the OP, look at the pretty color book covers from your computer, then pick up your K2 and enjoy reading as long as you want with no eyestrain!  

(edit to change K3 to K2!)


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Even with a screen dimmer app I can't read on my fire for more than 30 minutes without taking a break but I have really bad eyes.


----------

